# Connect Router to a Switch?



## tomlunt

Hi -

I think this should be a pretty simple question.

Our office has a small network, connected using a switch. We are going to add broadband - and would like to use wireless occassionally. So I would like to add a wireless router to the switch - but I'm not sure how to connect the two pieces of hardware. The router will have at least 4 ethernet (switched) ports, as well as wireless capabilities.

Do I just take an ethernet cable from one of the ports on the router, and plug it into the "uplink" port on the switch?

(Note: I'd just buy a new wireless router with a built in switch if I could find one with 16 ethernet ports). 

Thanks in advance.

Tom


----------



## Old Rich

One option is to connect a wireless router to the broadband modem, and connect the switch to one of the ports on the router . . you would have the ports you need and wireless access as well.


Modem ---> Router - - - > switch

wrs


----------



## tomlunt

Simpswr -

Yes - that's what i want to do. How do i connect the router to the switch? 

Ethernet cable from any router port to the uplink port on the switch????

Tom


----------



## JohnWill

Just plug the switch into one of the router's LAN ports, and leave the WAN port open.


----------



## tomlunt

JohnWill said:


> Just plug the switch into one of the router's LAN ports, and leave the WAN port open.


John -

Sorry I'm not quite following right now ....

I leave the WAN port open (on the router), because that's where I'll be plugging the DSL Line in, right?

Then i use one of the open LAN ports on the router to connect to the switch. On the SWITCH, do i connect to any open LAN port, or do i use the "uplink" port?

Tom


----------



## Old Rich

I use the uplink port . .


----------



## JohnWill

Wait, are you using the router to share a DSL connection? I was having a bad hair day.  

Just connect the router normally, and connect the switch to one of the router's LAN ports. Since you probably didn't have a DHCP server in the network previously, I'd configure the machines to use DHCP to obtain an IP and DNS address. If the switch or the router doesn't have either an uplink port or auto-sensing ports, use a crossover cable between them. I suspect that won't be necessary with most routers and switches, at least one will have the capability.


----------

